# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff > [Large Art] SCP-307 "Carnivorous Ivy" | S3, E30

## the1domo

SCP-307 is a carniverous plant. It's diet consists of any and all mammals. 
Because of it's method of feeding, which involves paralyzing it's victim, and liquefying all internal structures and consuming them, researchers have nicknamed SCP-307 "spider plant."

SCP-307 "Carniverous Ivy" | S3, E30 - YouTube

----------

